# Mindfactory Corsair AX 850 25 euro



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich habe bei Mindfactory das hier gesehen: 
Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software 
Ist das normal ?? ein ax 850 für 25 euro?

MfG: Willi


----------



## Anticrist (2. Juni 2013)

> Lokalisierung: Australien



Dürfte die Erklärung sein


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

das heißt??

laut mindfactory forum ist es nur der ort der firma


----------



## dragonlort (2. Juni 2013)

Habe das vor ca 1 Stunde bestellt mal sehen ob es an kommt^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

ich hab scho 3 bestellt XD


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

Haha so hab ich bei Mindfactory meine GTX 680 für 300 abgestaubt.

Komisch die Modellnummer enthält auch AU für Australien und das EU Modell kostet normal viel.
Außerdem scheints en Auslaufmodell zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

tip top 
da lohnt sich des ja sdchon fast 10 stück zu kaufen und dann auf ebay zu verkaufen


----------



## DrDave (2. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> tip top
> da lohnt sich des ja sdchon fast 10 stück zu kaufen und dann auf ebay zu verkaufen


 
wenn sie denn auch geliefert werden


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

ich ward erst mal bis die 3 kommen dann kann ich immernoch nachschub bestellen


----------



## Combi (2. Juni 2013)

hab mal 2 stk schnell mit paypal gekauft...ma schaun,ob se auch kommen,glaub ich net so richtig dran


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

ich frage mich immer noch wo genau der unterschied liegt zwischen 

CMPSU-850AX*AU* und CMPSU-850AX*EU*


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

Ich mich auch aber ich glaub für 25€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen und ich glaub auch nicht drann das die vers. versionen davon haben obwohl es sogar ein Auslaufmodell ist.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

hoffen wirs mein xilence 850w is mir persönlich viel zu laut


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

wenn ihr Glück habt ist es nur der Kaltgerätestecker der unterschiedlich ist 

der Australische sieht so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

was sollte sonst noch anders sein?? O.o


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

KA evtl. ist es ja spiegelverkehrt aufgebaut weil Australien ja auf der anderen Seite der Erde liegt


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

Die Buchse im Netzteil.


Achso ja nur der Kaltgerät Stecker. 
Halt uns auf dem laufenden ich hab mal NICHT
bestellt.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

das wäre ärgerlich denn dann würde kein anderer Kaltgerätestecker passen aber das halte ich für unwarscheinlich


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

es gibt doch adapter von australischen zu europäischen steckern


----------



## HordyH (2. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Ja son nt wer top dann könnte ich auch meine  3072MB-Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-7950-WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail- Nutzen die ich mir mittwoch bestellt hab und gestern ankam und ich sie eingebaut hab naja das ende vom lied ist das mein akutelles PSU 500W Corsair PSU CX Serie V2 Nicht packt und der rechner aus geht..... Naja hab ja bald geburstag dann wird nen neues netzteil gekauft dann kann ich auch meine  7950 nutzen-.- jetzt erst mal wieder meine 6870 verbaut... naja halt kein crysis auf ultra erst mal leider.. mfg offtopic was fürn nt brauch ich das mein system unter voll last lauft mit der karte ?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

also ohne oc sollte das 500w netzteil eigentlich locker ausreichen mein kumpel betreibt eine 7950@1.3 ghz und einen phenom II x6 1100t mit einem ocz 550 w netzteil der hat sich auch schon ein ax 850 bestellt 
ich würde dir dann zurzeit natürlich auch das ax850 empfehlen ansonsten wäre auch noch ein günstiges be quiet system power 7 mit 700w empfehlen, welches sehr schön leise als auch effizient ist (80+ silber)

laut netzteil rechner sollte das system auch maximal nur ca 450 watt verbrauchen


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Ja eigenlich schon nur das ding ist hatte sie gestern eingebaut vorm raid im raid ging dann der rechner aus naja dachte mir hm villt stecker nicht richtig drin ging dann wieder hab dann weiter geraidet ca 4 std und voreinmal war nur im ts ging der rechner wieder aus pc ging nur noch kurz an und wieder aus hab dann die 7950 ausgebaut und meine 6870 xfx wieder eingebaut und dann ging wieder alles das ding ist halt wenn mann von seinen taschengeld sparrt und dann so was kommt schmerzt das ganz schon sehr extrem..
und mein ganzer rechner selbst maus g400 und meine g110 Tastatur ist  von mir selber ersparrt weil ich wollte ne gute gamer kiste haben Das ich spiele mit hige auflösung spielen kann hab mich auch viel schlau gelesen naja gut bei dem Netzteil vielleicht nicht 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...t--System-Power-7-Non-Modular-80--Silver.html so was meinste ? 76 euro geht ja noch wenn mein daddy vielicht meine amd 6870 und mein corsiar netzteil kauft dann Hab ich das geld ja in 1 2 monaten hat auch schon mein alten amd x6 1045t mit mainboard^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

kenn ich ^^ naja ich würd des ax 850 einfach ma bestellen, wenn sie nicht kommt, dann bekommst du dein geld so oder so zurück also ich würds probieren  

Ich hab die selbe maus unnd tastaturr und die g110 is einfach nur EPIC !! 

jo das is es, aber wie gesagt ich würd erstmal warten wie des mit dem ax 850 aus geht


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Jo klar hat ich noch 25euro klein wird ich es bestellen hab aber leider nichts mehr  ^^
naja und hab kein paypal weil das meine eltern nicht wollen muss das zeug immer per Nachname bestellen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

ooooh ja das kenn ich nur zu gut XD


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Hm aber eigenlich drück die gigabyte radeon hd 7950 windforce auch nur 99w mehr wie meine alte amd xfx 6870 dual wenn die alte hat 151w verbraucht und die neue 250w
naja aber hatte hatte fahradkette


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

vill reichts ja auch die spannung n bissl zu verringern 

bei meiner 260 die ich als physx karte verwende konnte ich die spannung von 1.063 volt auf 0,950 volt senken, genauso wie bei der cpu (phenom II 1055t) dort kann ich die spannung bei bedarf auch um 0,1 volt absenken ohne performance einbußen


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Ja hm müsste ich mal testen aber... will die gefahr nicht eingehen das der rechner wieder einfach aus geht und dann noch schaden nimmt ^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

eigentlich sollte er dadurch keinen schaden nehmen, da netzteile ocp funktionen eingebaut haben, die bewirken, dass sich das netzteil bei zu viel last selbst abschaltet, in deinem fall aber scheint es nicht an der last zu liegen, da sich das netzteil erst nach ein paar stunden abgeschaltet hat, da pc komponennten ihren maximalen stromverbrauch schon nach wenigen minuten erreichen, du solltest villeicht auch einmal überprüfen ob etwas zu warm wird wie mainboard chipsatz bzw. die grafikkarte in einen anderen pcie steckplatz stecken (meine 260 funktioniert auch nur im unteren, wobei meine 7870 sowohl im oberen und im unteren funktioniert)


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

Hm ne eigenlich grafikarte war immer so bei 58grad voll last cpu so ca 60 grad ist noch der ole intel boxed kühler drauf mainboard war auch nicht so arg warm etc
und gegen 23uhr gestern ging er nur noch kurz an nur festplatte hatte gereusche gemacht und netzteil cpu lüfter drehte nicht hab dann die 6870 eingebaut wieder und nun lauft er ohne probs wieder


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

naja probier mal die 7950 in nen anderen pcie slot zu stecken


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

wegen dem Australischen Stecker, man kann doch auch das normale Stromkabel anschließen. Oder ist auch der Anschluss direkt am Netzteil anders? Weil hab bestellt Versandkosten 9,90€


----------



## Deathranger (2. Juni 2013)

hey nochmal ne dumme offtopic frage aber seit gestern wenn ich mein rechner ganz normal herunterfahre bliebt mein Rechner trotzdem noch an woran könnte das liegt fehlen nen fehler von win 7?... oh gott.. hoffenlich nur nen Windows fehler... ^^ also bild etc ist auch schwarz muss den rechner dann per knopf ausmachen ..!
er macht das seit dem ich den treiber von der 6870 wieder drauf hab Hm fehlt mir grad ein


----------



## YuT666 (2. Juni 2013)

Laß dir mal Zeit beim Schreiben. Man muss deine Beiträge mehrmals durchlesen und sich Satzzeichen an den richtigen Stellen und eine gute Rechtschreibung dazudenken.

Ausserdem ... mach gefälligst einen anderen Thread auf, denn dein Kram hat mit dem Thema rein gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

seit wann ist das genau?? O.o ich kenn das nur, dass das netzteil noch nachläuft. Ist die Festplatte auch noch an?

@YuT666: Ein forum is zum helfen und nich zum meckern da also lass ihn wenn er hier hilfe bekommt wieso sollte er dann einen extra thread aufmachen??


----------



## YuT666 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich meckere nicht. Das hat halt irgendwie nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Aber da du der Threadersteller bist ist es dein Bier.  Also ... weitermachen :p

Du scheinst ja zu wissen was er will


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

hab mal 4 stück bestellt. 

da bin ich ja jetzt mal sehr gespannt.

auf ebay kosten die neu 200 Oo

zur not wird so ein teil beigelegt ;D 

http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Reiseadapter-System-10-250/dp/B000WKG5ZW/?tag=comput0d-21


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2013)

Habe auch mal 2 Stück für Eigenbedarf bestellt. Könnte durchaus sein das sie auch ankommen. Bei Mindfactory habe ich auch schon Antec High Current Gamer 400W für 9,99 € abgestaubt. Das war allerdings ein Angebot im Mindstar was hier nicht der Fall ist. Einfach mal abwarten was kommt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Ouh manno , ich hab kein Geld DDD Mal sehen , wenn sie kommen ist vlt. unser Markplatz voller AX 850er Netzteilen


----------



## SwarmingBeast (2. Juni 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre mal anzurufen und nachzufragen.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Ja 100 Euro wäre ein guter preis. xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

na dann, wer ruft an?? XD


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> na dann, wer ruft an?? XD


 
Ich glaube das dürfte heute wenig Resultate bringen. 
Morgen werden die Besteller eh schnell merken was Sache ist.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

wozu anrufen ^^ entweder gehen die morgen raus oder ich bekomm ne email zum storno....

kann man das am deutschen stromnetz überhaupt betreiben wenn es für australien wäre? was auch komisch wäre wieso sie die hier überhaupt im angebot haben.....

läuft das mit unserer spannung via adapter ?`oder wirds gegrillt ?


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

nochmals die Frage, ist der Anschluss für das Stromkabel bei allen Gleich? Weil hier manche von Adapter reden. Man kann doch ein ganz normal Kabel nehmen und das Anschließen.
Die Spannung ist ist ja die selbe.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

lol gestern Abend standen noch 10 verkaufte auf der Uhr heute schon 30 ^^

Im Normalfall reicht es aus den Kaltgerätestecker gegen einen Deutschen zu tauschen da der Anschluß am NT ne universelle Buchse sein sollte anders Machen es die Hersteller auch nicht um ihre NT für andere Märkte mit ähnlicher Spannung zu verkaufen. Alternativ eben ein Reisestecker wie er schon gepostet wurde nutzen.


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> wozu anrufen ^^ entweder gehen die morgen raus oder ich bekomm ne email zum storno....
> 
> kann man das am deutschen stromnetz überhaupt betreiben wenn es für australien wäre? was auch komisch wäre wieso sie die hier überhaupt im angebot haben.....
> 
> läuft das mit unserer spannung via adapter ?`oder wirds gegrillt ?


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber warum sollte Mindfactory seit 11.02.2011 ein  Netzteil im Sortiment haben das man bei uns nicht betreiben kann? Ich  bin mal optimistisch.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

cmpsu-850axau - corsair cmpsu-850axau - power supply – corsair power supply - cmpsu-850hxv2 : Penta Group,PC,computer,laptop,LCD,TV,LED,camera,iphone,ipad,Antivirus



überall ausverkauft aber mind bietet sie für 25 euro an ^^ ´ganz glauben kann ichs noch nicht aber die 100 euro bekomm ich ja zur not eh wieder


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> cmpsu-850axau - corsair cmpsu-850axau - power supply – corsair power supply - cmpsu-850hxv2 : Penta Group,PC,computer,laptop,LCD,TV,LED,camera,iphone,ipad,Antivirus
> 
> 
> 
> überall ausverkauft aber mind bietet sie für 25 euro an ^^ ´ganz glauben kann ichs noch nicht aber die 100 euro bekomm ich ja zur not eh wieder



Aber um so warscheinlicher sind die 25 € der korrekte Preis. Das Netzteil ist (so gut es auch ist) ein Auslaufmodell. Entweder will Mindfactory jetzt auch das Lager leer machen oder es ist doch ein Preisfehler.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Man kann es ABER immer noch für 100 Euro verkaufen ^^ 

Ist ja nen super teil


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

naja mindfactory hat das selbe netzteil auch für 176€ gelistet
850 Watt Corsair AX Serie Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## funny1313 (2. Juni 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren, dass Kabel Am Netzteil ist ja nicht fest verbaut also einfach den alten verwenden oder geht es bei AU Modellen nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

es sollte gehen das netzteil funktioniert laut corsair von 90-264 volt


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Wieviel Volt haben die den da unten?

Hoh verkauft Die Teile noch für 150 Euro Oo

Naja gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

115 vermute ich. natürlich verkaufen die andere es noch für den normalpreis, ich gehe davon aus, dass das nur ein fehler seitens mindfactory ist


----------



## funny1313 (2. Juni 2013)

nein US Netzteile habe 110/120V und ist Australien 240V sollte keine Probleme geben. Wegen der Steckdose, einfach das jetzige Kabel vom alten Netzteil Verstehe nicht warum hier manche von Adapter reden.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Bekommt die dame morgen in der Buchhaltung ja richtig Spaß xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

naja falls das andere ende vom kaltgerätestecker anders sein sollte bräuchte man einen adapter


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> Bekommt die dame morgen in der Buchhaltung ja richtig Spaß xD



Haha, das denke ich auch. 
Die wird sich freuen 
Mal Schauen ob ich dann morgen auch ne E Mail erhalte von wegen: Preisfehler


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

Hmm müsste eigentlich jedes Netzkabel von einem anderen Netzteil passen, der Anschluss ist der Gleich wie bei EU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen Daten sind die gleichen wie beim EU


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Der Anschluss am Netzteil ist gleich.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A4nder%C3%BCbersicht_Steckertypen,_Netzspannungen_und_-frequenzen


----------



## funny1313 (2. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> naja falls das andere ende vom kaltgerätestecker anders sein sollte bräuchte man einen adapter



Der Anschluss vom Kaltgerätestecker vom Netzteil aus ist doch immer Gleich.


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

das wollte ich ja die ganze Zeit wissen, ihr mit eruem Adapter


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

ich hoffe mal nich 

er ist nicht immer gleich wie zum beispiel beim silverstone strider 1500watt ist es am anderen ende ein 4 poliger stecker.

schon über 40 verkauft..  lagsam artets aus XD das is wie bei razer wo es ausversehen 90% rabatt gab


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

ist ja schon fast hinter her geschmissen, nur die Versandkosten von 12,99€ stören den Preis


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

Ja 13 € Versand ist schon heftig


----------



## DrDave (2. Juni 2013)

noname545 schrieb:


> ist ja schon fast hinter her geschmissen, nur die Versandkosten von 12,99€ stören den Preis


 
Einfach Midnightshopping für kostenlosen Versand nutzen und ausreichend viele bestellen


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Einfach Midnightshopping für kostenlosen Versand nutzen und ausreichend viele bestellen




Ich denke, wenn man eins bestellt, sagen sie "vielleicht" sogar nichts. Aber bei mehren xDDD 
Hmmm ... Naja wird der Sachbearbeiterin morgen wenigstens nicht langweilig.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Der Versand via PayPal Wird so teuer sein weil man die Gebühren noch mit behahlt. 

Wenn die 4 ankommen ist mir das aber egal


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

wozu brauchst du vier 850Watt netzteile?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

4 way gtx 480 + piledriver 8350?? XDDDDDDDD

okay 3 stück würden da auch reichen


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> Wenn die 4 ankommen ist mir das aber egal



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

was soll ich mit 4 stück ^^ 

hab doch erst das P10 neu ^^

in ebay machen die sich sicher super


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> was soll ich mit 4 stück ^^
> 
> hab doch erst das P10 neu ^^
> 
> in ebay machen die sich sicher super



Würden sie ... Hast du Recht 
Aber erst einmal müssen wir alle hoffen, dass wir überhaupt nur eins bekommen. 
Oder wir bekommen morgen alle die Mail, dass wir Pech haben und nichts ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Juni 2013)

Folgende Denkfehler 

midnightshopping ist erst ab 100,- bzw. 200,- versandkostenfrei, außerdem haben die bis dahin entweder den Fehler bemerkt oder es ist ausverkauft

Versandkosten fangen bei 6,99 an. Niemand muss paypal nehmen. Ich habe gerade per sofortüberweisung bestellt, kostet 8,99 und Geld ist sofort da.
Hab 2 geordert und hoffe jetzt auf Lieferung


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Morgen wissen Nachmittag wissen wir mehr


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

kannst ja das p10 verkaufen und das corsair nehmen


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

Der preis ist klasse und würde auch gerne mein BQ 550 E8 gegen eines tauschen mit Kabel Management aber die berichte die man so findet halten mich davon ab einige berichten das das teil schon nach 6 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben hat und einige klagen auch über ein Spulen Fiepen.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

nene ich denke das p10 ist schon bombe  

die corsair kann dann wer anders für nen hunni oder so haben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

ich persönlich habe nur gute erfahrungen mit der ax serie gemacht ich habe bereits ein ax 650, und 2x 750 verbaut und die laufen immernoch reibungsloß, der vorteil dieser serieist auch dass sie bis 40 grad passiv arbeitet und corsair baut die netzteile nicht selbst, denn es handelt sich dabei um seasonic produkte die auf corsair gebrandet sind
ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass corsair auch gesleevte kabel in grün, blau, rot, schwarz und weiss verkauft, die die originalen kabel ersetzen.

außerdem für 25 euro hallo?? O.o


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Ist die ax Serie noch aktuell oder abgelaufen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

Hab auch mal eins bestellt. 
Da mein altes Corsair (aus einer billigen Serie) langsam das Spulenpfeifen kriegt und das Lager des Lüfters immer stärker rattert, trifft sich das ganz gut. 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich das auch für diesen Preis. 

PS: Sich gleich mehrere zu kaufen um dann auf Ebay möglichst viel Gewinn zu machen finde ich nicht so toll. 
Mindert außerdem die Chance, dass man die Netzteile trotz des Fehlers für 25 Euronen rausgibt.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (2. Juni 2013)

Weil ich keins bestellt habe und nicht warten will, werde ich da morgen früh mal anrufen. 



sir qlimax schrieb:


> Bekommt die dame morgen in der Buchhaltung ja richtig Spaß xD


Arbeitsplätze schaffen.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Sind ja selbst schuld die für 25 Euro zu verkaufen. 

Ganz normales Geschäft. xD wofür sollte ich nen schlechtes gewissen haben. 100 Euro ist immer noch 50 Euro billiger wie bei hoh

meinst die leute die insolvenzsachen aufkaufen bringen nen taschentuch mit ? 

die verkaufen das für richtig gutes geld.... willkommen in der wirtschaft.....

und mindern tut das mal garnix... ob da jetzt einer 4 bstellt oder 100 leute jeweils nur 1.... auffallen tuts so oder so.....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

Ich denke es ist eine Luftnummer da keine Verfügbarkeit angegeben ist


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Da steht doch verfügbar. Versandfertig in 1-3 tagen


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> Da steht doch verfügbar. Versandfertig in 1-3 tagen


 Normalerweise steht da aber "Auf Lager" wenns da ist.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Wir werden es erfahren....


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

es steht fast überall verfügbar dran des is im prinzip des selbe, nur dass die verfügbaren nich auf lager sind sondern wo anders gelagert sind.

und je mehr bestellt werden, desto geringer ist es dass sie die bestellungen stornieren werden, da es sehr viel zeit kostet und zei ist bekanntlich geld.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Stornieren kostet aber nicht soviel Geld wie top Netzteile für 25 Euro zu liefern ,xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

wer weis XD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Naja , wenn sie sagen sie haben die NT's nichtmehr , vlt bekommt ihr ja dann so paar BeQuiet Dark Power Geräde


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

würde mir auch reichen XDDDD


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Hört mal auf zu träumen ^^ 

Am Ende ist es ne falsche artikelbeschreibung und es gibt 850w Netzteile die nur 480 leisten und ab rauchen xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

des wärs ja  man weis ja auch net wie viele die haben weil ich glaub auch net dass die 50 netzteile auf einmal da haben :/


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Wieso denn nicht ?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

naja ich vermute es nicht weil 50 schon ziemlich viel ist oder nicht??


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

bei einem onlineversandhaus meinst sind 50 viel ^^ ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

Ich merk schon. Die Vorfreude ist groß. 
Aber stellt euch eher drauf ein, dass sie "nein" sagen. Dann ist die Enttäuschung morgen nicht all zu Groß. 
Ich kenn die Lagerung nicht von MF. 
Aber ob sie alleine von einem NT so viele wirklich lagernd haben. Ist ja auch schon "etwas" älter. 
Es sei denn, dass Teil ist nen Mega Kassenschlager. Aber naja


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Die haben bestimmt 100-200 Stück auf Lager


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

ich geh auch davon aus das das hier keinen gibt  

aber spaß machts trotzdem ^^


----------



## alex2210 (2. Juni 2013)

Naja, villt hol ich mir jetzt auch noch eins DDDD
EDIT: Ich probiers mal HEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHHEEH GEKAUFT 
Villt klappts ja hahahah


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Klar hier gehts zu wie bei kick am wühltisch xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

nur mit besserer qualität XD


----------



## alex2210 (2. Juni 2013)

HAHAHHAHAHAHA einfach nur so geil, wenns wirklich geht, dann troll ich meinen freund der grad pleite is


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2013)

erst dacht ich mir so ein quatsch, da machste nich mit und jetzte:



> *Wir freuen uns über das von Ihnen entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.
> In Kürze erhalten Sie eine Bestätigungsmail zu Ihrer Bestellung.*


----------



## alex2210 (2. Juni 2013)

Was Mindfactory wohl jetzt seinen Aktionären sagen darf….


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Freuen sich alle wie kleine Kinder die den Nikolaus gesehen haben xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

naja gut das heißt ja net dass es auch kommt  so weit bin ich auch scho  kann aber erst montag zahlen XD


----------



## SwarmingBeast (2. Juni 2013)

Und nachher sind das alles Test-Dummys.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

XDDDD aus pappe


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Dann können sie viele retourscheine versenden xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

leute ganz kurz was anderes wie kann ich meine sigatur ändern?? XD


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Kontrollzentrum?!


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Auch mal eins mitgenommen, für Benchsessions kommts gerade recht.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

okay danke ich habs letztes mal mitm iphone gemacht deswegen 

vorallem praktisch wegen der einzelnen 12 volt schiene


----------



## Hollinail (2. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> 
> MfG: Willi


 
Welche Alternative in diesem Preisbereich mit 850W und Gold kann be Diet anbieten?? 

@Microwilli: Fang bloß nicht mit singlerail an, sonst bekommen wir gleich den link der link's "WHY SINGLERAIL IS NOT BETTER THAN IHR WISST SCHON BLA" 

http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn  es nicht kommt buche ich einen Flug und hole es persönlich ab. Die 12,99€ Versand zahle ich aber dann nicht


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

XD hmm es wird schwer überhaupt n be quiet netzteil für 25 euro zu finden


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Für ~25€ gibts selbst um 300-400W nur Schrott - sollte das Teil kommen, wars mein bester Schnapper seit der 7970 vor einem Jahr für ~324€. Aber mal abwarten, ich rechne erst mal mit Storno und freue mich dann umso mehr, falls es doch klappen sollte.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

In dem Moment in dem man auf Zahlungspflichtig bestellen klickt kommt ein Vertrag zu Stande.

Also wird s bei Nichteinhaltung eingeklagt 

Aha jetzt sinds schon 50 wahrscheinlich alle hier aus diesem Thread


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. Juni 2013)

Is ja mal der Kracher .. glaub da bestell ich auch mal 2 beim Midnight Shopping


----------



## noname545 (2. Juni 2013)

machen wir halt eine Sammelklage. Also ich würde dann Urlaub nehmen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

nein ich meinte nur dass singlerail besser für extreme oc is (außerdem was soll man von nem evga board bitte erwarten?? XD ) 

na toll da hab ich ja was angefangen mit dem thread XD

und es war auch noch ein rma evga board


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Sammelklage in DE...meh. Ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn es ginge, würde ich es nicht machen. Wenns mit der Lieferung klappt, ok, wenn nicht -


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. Juni 2013)

Aber wenn da beim Midnight Shopping steht


> Dieses Angebot gilt nicht für Auslands- und Express-Lieferungen.


Und beim Artikel steht "Lokalisierung Australien", heißt das dann, dass man trotzdem die 13€ voll blechen muss?
Oder ist das ein australisches Netzteil in Deutschland? 1-3 Werktage sind ja wieselflink von Aussiland bis hier her


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Das hat doch mit dem Artikelstandort nichts zu tun, wird höchstens ein Kaltegerätestecker fürs Känguruhland drinliegen, wenns denn kommen sollte.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (2. Juni 2013)

Bei irgendeinem Online-Händler gab's mal, durch einen Softwarefehler, SSD's zwischen 0,01€ und 0,05€. 
Hab dann 5 Stück bestellt und eine mehr oder weniger wüste E-Mail bekommen, dass die Bestellung storniert wurde und das es unlogisch und unverschämt sei zu diesen Preisen etwas zu bestellen und die, ich zitiere, "offensichtlichen" Softwarefehler auszunutzen.


----------



## Hollinail (2. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> nein ich meinte nur dass singlerail besser für extreme oc is (außerdem was soll man von nem evga board bitte erwarten?? XD )
> 
> na toll da hab ich ja was angefangen mit dem thread XD


 Schon klar mit OC lieber Willi. 
 kann diesen link ja auch nicht mehr ertragen von all den selbsternannten Spezialisten!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

nein australien liegt seit gestern in deutschland wusstest du das nicht?? tz tz tz 

aber 25 euro kann wohl kein systemfehler sein bei 17,60 euro oder so dass wär villeicht noch als systemfehler einzusehen.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Als Ausgleich fürs Regenwetter hat Angie flugs Australien annektiert - sauber.
25,95€ ist doch ein absolut offensichtlicher Angebotspreis, also für mich. Ein Produkt für nicht einmal 1/6 des üblichen Preises anbieten ist etwas, das ich von MF als selbstverständlich erachte. Habe dort schließlich auch meine 7970 damals für ~80€ unter Martkwert und ein Antec HCG 400W für 9,90€ gekauft.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

So wirds wohl morgen auch laufen xD


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> In dem Moment in dem man auf Zahlungspflichtig bestellen klickt kommt ein Vertrag zu Stande.
> 
> Also wird s bei Nichteinhaltung eingeklagt
> 
> Aha jetzt sinds schon 50 wahrscheinlich alle hier aus diesem Thread


 Les lieber noch mal, was unten in der Bestätigungsmail bei §2 Abs. 3 steht.



			
				Bestätigungsmail schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der Kaufvertrag kommt nicht bereits mit dieser Bestellbestätigung  zustande, sondern erst mit Versand einer separaten E-Mail mit einer  Auftragsbestätigung oder Lieferung der Ware innerhalb von 5 Werktagen. [...]


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Eben so siehts aus. Daher bjn ich morgen mal gespannt was kommt


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

schon über 70 langsam ziehts kreise


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

Sollte man vielleicht mal in den Fail Thread verschieben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

sollte man erst machen wenn die netzteile nicht kommen, wenn sie kommen is es ja kein fail dann wärs eher ein win


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Jup , wir beraten uns doch nur gegenseitig (:


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

Aber glaubt ihr, dass MF so einen Verlust eingehen würde. Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 
Die werden ja wohl mehr als 25 Euro für das Netzteil bezahlen müssen oO


----------



## Ryle (2. Juni 2013)

Wird wohl ein Systemfehler sein. Aber lustig wärs, wenn die liefern. Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

welche denn??? O.o ich dachte mindfactory wär ein alleinstehender shop


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juni 2013)

Naja im schlimmsten Fall bekomm ich 100 Euro wieder. Also egal xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Juni 2013)

@superseijayin: Hübscher briefkasten  hab auch noch nen alten mac g4 rumstehen XD


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt meine GTX680 für 300€ vor einiger Zeit kam.


----------



## Axonia (2. Juni 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine GTX680 für 300€ vor einiger Zeit kam.



Allerdings haben wsh nicht so viele bestellt. Auf deren Seite steht mittlerweile die Zahl "100"
Das würde nen Riesen Verlust bedeuten. 
Aber Hey, morgen sind wir alle etwas schlauer


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2013)

Das nenn ich mal nen Schnapper!  Ich glaub ich hol mir auch 2. Noch günstiger kommt man an nen 12V Netzteil nicht dran.

Blöd wär natürlich, wenn die Isolierung der Kabel innen ist und das Kupfer außen... *ZZZZZZZBBBSSSSSZZZZZ*FUNKFUNKFUNK* Irgendwas muss es ja auf sich haben mit der Australien Ausführung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Juni 2013)

Für 2 cent mehr gibts das Corsair jetzt auch im Schwesterunternehmen drive city


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

Du hast Compuland und Vibu Online vergessen wobei 

Vibu Online 25,97€ inklusive Versand  <--- Hier werden sich einige ärgern 13€ Versand bezahlt zu haben


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. Juni 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> In dem Moment in dem man auf Zahlungspflichtig bestellen klickt kommt ein Vertrag zu Stande.
> 
> Also wird s bei Nichteinhaltung eingeklagt
> 
> Aha jetzt sinds schon 50 wahrscheinlich alle hier aus diesem Thread



Das ist Falsch. Mindfactory macht dir mit demNetzteil nur eine invitatio ad offerendum, d.h. eine Einladung dein Angebot für das Netzteil abzugeben. Die (konkludente) Annahme von Mindfactory erfolgt erst, wenn sie das Netzteil zu dir nach Hause liefern. Erst dann ist ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen und du hast einen Anspruch auf Übergabe und Übereignung des Netzteils.  So gesehen kommt es quasi nie zu Klagen, worin ein Kunde seine Ware von einem (online) Händler verlangt.


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

Ihr macht ja ein Wind daraus mich mit eingeschlossen^^
Bin mal gespannt wen es nicht kommt auch egal, Geld bekommt man eh wieder.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. Juni 2013)

Und wer ist schon wach und wartet auf die E-Mail :|  ?


----------



## Axonia (3. Juni 2013)

ICH 

Habe gerade noch mal auf deren Seite geschaut. 
Nun steht dort: "Nicht mehr lieferbar"


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

naja bei über 100 Bestellungen in 2 tagen kein wunder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube die hatten einfach die 1 vergessen


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

mal schauen wie viele ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Axonia (3. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> mal schauen wie viele ausgeliefert werden



OB welche ausgeliefert werden. 
Heftiger ist es, dass dieser Thread schon 11 Seiten bei der mobilen Fassung hat. 
Und das wegen einem Preisfehler


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Ja die Leute stehen auf günstigen scheiß xD

Die Tante aus der Buchhaltung fängt sicher erst gegen 8 Uhr an.... :]


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

und dann muss sie über 100 Stornos per Mail raus jagen


----------



## Axonia (3. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> und dann muss sie über 100 Stornos per Mail raus jagen



Da kommt Freude auf 
Sitzt wsh noch im Auto und ahnt nichts schlimmes. Doch dann ...


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Da kommt Freude auf
> Sitzt wsh noch im Auto und ahnt nichts schlimmes. Doch dann ...



Bäääm xD 

Geiler Start in die Woche


----------



## Hollinail (3. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> Bäääm xD
> 
> Geiler Start in die Woche


 
Ja, und euch allen viel Glück mit der Bestellung!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

gleichfalls XD


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Ich ruf da mal eben durch. 

Auf der Mindfactory-Seite steht: "Nicht mehr lieferbar." 

Edit:
Mensch an der Hotline hat gesagt, es wurde schon rausgenommen, da es die Artikelnummer nicht mehr gibt.
Meinte es handelt sich höchstwahrscheinlich um einen Preisfehler.
Und es werden Stornomails versandt.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Und bekommen Alle noch ne Flasche Wein dazu? xD


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

nein nur ein gratis Arschtritt


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

Naja so schlimm ist ja nicht. Wir hatten ja nix zu verlieren. Ein Versuch war ja wert. 
Also eine email habe ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Man findet übrigens auch nichts mehr, wenn man nach der Artikelnummer "8351656" sucht.


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. Juni 2013)

Per Direktlink (Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software) ist es noch aufrufbar.
Hatte mir gestern Abend auch eins bestellt, warte ebenfalls auf die Storno Mail


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Per Direktlink (Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software) ist es noch aufrufbar.
> Hatte mir gestern Abend auch eins bestellt, warte ebenfalls auf die Storno Mail



Auch nicht mehr. War grade drauf.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr. War grade drauf.


 
Du findest den Artikel noch per Direktlink, er ist bloss nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

Habe grade die storno mail bekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juni 2013)

War abzusehen...egal.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

bei mir steht noch alles auf offen  aber viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht


----------



## Rabauke (3. Juni 2013)

Auch grad die Stornierung bekommen- mal gespannt obs irgend jemand bekommt


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Hab noch nix bekommen


----------



## Axonia (3. Juni 2013)

Wie zu erwarten war ---> Storno bekommen.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

und auch bei ist der Storno eingetroffen


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Was steht denn in der Mail?


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr geehrte(r) xxxxxxxxxx,

am 03.06.2013 haben Sie mit Kundennummer xxxxxxxxx
die Bestellung Nr. xxxxxx aufgegeben.

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Artikel
8351656 Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt
inzwischen nicht mehr von uns geführt wird bzw. von uns aus nicht mehr zu beschaffen ist.

Daher können wir Ihren Auftrag in aktueller Form nicht ausführen.

Bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt mit uns auf, damit Ihre Bestellung entsprechend nach Ihren
Wünschen abgeändert werden kann. Sollten Sie per Vorkasse bestellt haben, wenden Sie sich
bitte per Mail an unsere Buchhaltung zwecks Rückerstattung.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihre Bestellung zwei Tage zurück halten,
um Ihnen eventuelle Änderungen zu ermöglichen.
Sollte keine Änderung gewünscht sein, geben Sie uns bitte kurzfristig eine Rückmeldung,
damit wir Ihre Bestellung umgehend wieder freigeben können.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

am 02.06.2013 haben Sie mit Kundennummer
den Artikel
8351656 Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt
bestellt, dieser war ein Restpostenartikel und war zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bereits abverkauft.
Daher können wir Ihren Auftrag in aktueller Form nicht ausführen.
Die Mengen wurden im Auftrag bereits angepasst bzw. der Artikel gelöscht.
Eventuell zu viel überwiesene Beträge werden wir umgehend zurückerstatten.

*sadface*


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> am 02.06.2013 haben Sie mit Kundennummer
> den Artikel
> 8351656 Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt
> bestellt, dieser war ein Restpostenartikel und war zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung bereits abverkauft.
> ...



Jap genau das steht bei mir auch.


----------



## Axonia (3. Juni 2013)

I am so sad 

Obwohl es ersichtlich war. Naja wir haben ja nichts verloren.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Hab aber schon von dem Geld durch den Verkauf geträumt xD


----------



## the.hai (3. Juni 2013)

So, auch meine bestellung wurde geändert, auf 0


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. Juni 2013)

Das einzig Blöde an MF ist, dass ich mich nun an die Buchhaltung wenden muss, damit ich mein Geld zurückbekomme (Vorkasse). D.h. das wird manuell bearbeitet und dauert ewig (meine letzte Rücküberweisung dauerte 2 1/2 Wochen....) >.< ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

Naja bei ca 20 % des regulären Preises war es ja zu erwarten das die Geschichte so ausgeht. Wäre es ein kleineres NT gewesen hätte ich es wahrscheinlich auch versucht, aber so ein NT kann ich nicht gebrauchen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

ich hab noch keine mail bekommen 1337

ich habe das geld aber auch noch nicht überwiesen ich werd damit bis morgen warten falls dann die mail net da is überweis ich des geld

es könnte ja sein dass ich noch eins erwischt hab, da sie nur sagen dass sie ausverkauft sind


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juni 2013)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Das einzig Blöde an MF ist, dass ich mich nun an die Buchhaltung wenden muss, damit ich mein Geld zurückbekomme (Vorkasse). D.h. das wird manuell bearbeitet und dauert ewig (meine letzte Rücküberweisung dauerte 2 1/2 Wochen....) >.< ^^



Wieso hast du auch gleich überwiesen?
Hab auch auf Vorkasse bestellt, hätte aber erst dann überwiesen wenn klar geworden wäre das es auch zu diesem Preis geliefert wird. 

So hab ich praktisch 0 aufwand in Falle einer Stornierung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

so hab jetz ne mail geschrieben und gefragt ob die bestellung noch aktuell ist  mal gucken


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

Gut drauf sind die Leute ja  

Ich sag nur ahoi!

" Sehr geehrter Herr Lammerich,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Die Buchhaltung wurde zwecks Rücküberweisung informiert.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit einem freundlichen Ahoi von der Küste"

PayPal bezahlt. Geld schon wieder da!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

hast du die grad erst bekommen??


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du auch gleich überwiesen?
> Hab auch auf Vorkasse bestellt, hätte aber erst dann überwiesen wenn klar geworden wäre das es auch zu diesem Preis geliefert wird.
> 
> So hab ich praktisch 0 aufwand in Falle einer Stornierung.



Weil die Leute die sofort bezahlt haben auch am ehesten die Bestellung bekommen hätten weil die Shops Grundsätzlich erst dann ausliefern wenn das Geld auf ihren Konto ist.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

die ware wird auseliefert in der reihenfolge wie die bestellung eingegangen ist


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

nein wie die Bezahlung eingegangen ist :p sonst würde man Kunden die schnell bezahlen verprellen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

naja ich hab noch hoffnung


----------



## alex2210 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab auch grad die Email bekommen , aber eine Chance wird sich schon auftun ^^


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

ich hab auch schon meine Kohle zurück ^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

vorallem da ich unter den ersten 10 bestellt hab


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Weil die Leute die sofort bezahlt haben auch am ehesten die Bestellung bekommen hätten weil die Shops Grundsätzlich erst dann ausliefern wenn das Geld auf ihren Konto ist.


 Wenn du aber Samstag oder Sonntag überweist, wird deine Überweisung erst Montag von der Bank bearbeitet. So ab Mittwoch könnte das Geld dann bei MF sein.
Die können gar nicht wissen ob ich schon überwiesen habe. Hätten einige hier die Versandbestätigung bekommen, hätt ich auch noch schnell überwiesen.

Jo klar, die Meisten liefern erst wenn das Geld da ist, aber wenn man so einen Fehler ausnutzt, bekommen entweder alle das Gerät zu diesem Preis oder eben niemand.
Da fängt dann niemand an zu prüfen ob man es nicht dem einen oder anderen nicht doch geben sollte, immerhin wurde seine Kreditkarte ja schon belastet... und blabla...


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

die fangen schon an den Leuten die bezahlt hatten die Kohle zurück zu schicken glaubst du wirklich noch daran das du was bekommst  Rein betriebswirtschaftlich macht es mehr Sinn den Leuten die schon bezahlt hatten auch die Lieferung zu erst zu schicken.

Ich hätte gestern mal mit Goldservice bestellen sollen dann ist man immer einer der ersten die die Bestellung bekommen das sie bevorzugt raus geschickt wird  Ich gehe einfach davon aus das da ein Preisfehler war und sie alle Bestellungen storniert haben evtl. hatten sie den Artikel auch garnicht und er wurde nur durch ein falsch gesetztes häckchen in den Shop vom System eingestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

es geht ja dadrum dass sie es nicht mehr haben weil schon alle weg sind

das heißt DAS welche raus geschickt wurden nur wie viele ist die frage 

mein kumpel aus norwegen hat auch schon ne mail bekommen worin stand dass es ein restposten war und alle verkauft wurden


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> es geht ja dadrum dass sie es nicht mehr haben weil schon alle weg sind



Und du glaubst das was sie da schreiben? 
Recht naiv, ich denke eher das ist eine schlechte Ausrede um den Preisfehler zu vertuschen...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

wer weis ich denke nicht dass die 100 restposten haben oder nicht??


----------



## Rizoma (3. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber Samstag oder Sonntag überweist,  wird deine Überweisung erst Montag von der Bank bearbeitet. So ab  Mittwoch könnte das Geld dann bei MF sein.
> Die können gar nicht  wissen ob ich schon überwiesen habe. Hätten einige hier die  Versandbestätigung bekommen, hätt ich auch noch schnell  überwiesen.



habe selber schon in einem gearbeitet Onlineshop gearbeitet und wer zu erst bezahlt bekommt zu erst die Ware denn je eher der Händler seine Kohle hat um so eher kann er mit dem Geld neue Ware beschaffen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

immernoch keine storno mail O.o


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> habe selber schon in einem gearbeitet Onlineshop gearbeitet und wer zu erst bezahlt bekommt zu erst die Ware denn je eher der Händler seine Kohle hat um so eher kann er mit dem Geld neue Ware beschaffen


 Kann ja sein, aber bei Vorkasse ist die lahme Bank das Problem. Ob man Freitag abend, Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag morgen überweist, macht da genau 0 Unterschied.
Obwohl das automatisch gemacht wird, passiert bei der Bank zwischen Freitag nachmittag und Montag morgen nix.





microwilli schrieb:


> es geht ja dadrum dass sie es nicht mehr haben weil schon alle weg sind
> 
> das heißt DAS welche raus geschickt wurden nur wie viele ist die frage
> 
> mein kumpel aus norwegen hat auch schon ne mail bekommen worin stand dass es ein restposten war und alle verkauft wurden


 Würd ich mal als billige Ausrede abtun.
Bei einem Preisfehler zu sagen: "Jo, war ein Restposten, leider schon vergriffen" leuchtet aufgrund des geringen Preises ein und macht sich viel besser als: "Mhh ne du, ich hätt doch lieber 100 Euronen mehr pro Stück".


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Juni 2013)

wie gesagt wer weis es kann ja auch wirklich ein restposten gewesen sein


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> wie gesagt wer weis es kann ja auch wirklich ein restposten gewesen sein


 
Um dir auch die Illusion zu nehmen:

"Sehr geehrter XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Der neue Artikel kann nicht zum Preis vom vorigen Artikel bestellt werden, da der Artikel
8351656 Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt per Systemfehler einen falschen Preis
bekommen hat.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit einem freundlichen Ahoi von der Küste

Ihr Mindfactory Sales Team"


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. Juni 2013)

Kann man die irgendwie für den Fehler belangen ? Ich meine nur theoretisch aber was solls

Corsair Netzteile sind so wie so Schrott


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, aber bei Vorkasse ist die lahme Bank das Problem. Ob man Freitag abend, Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag morgen überweist, macht da genau 0 Unterschied.
> Obwohl das automatisch gemacht wird, passiert bei der Bank zwischen Freitag nachmittag und Montag morgen nix.


Es gibt ja verschiedene Arten der Vorkasse. Eine davon ist die normale Überweisung- bei der gilt mit Einschränkungen, was du sagst (kommt auf die Buchungszeiten der Bank an).
Eine andere ist z.B. die Sofortüberweisung, da kann man- wie es der Name so schön sagt- sofort sehen, ob und wieviel Geld angewiesen wurde, auch wenn das Geld noch nicht auf dem Konto des shops eingegangen ist.
Dann bekommt man auch die Ware schneller, insofern sie vorrätig ist.


Ich hab übrigens auch ne Stornomail bekommen.


----------



## funny1313 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mein Geld wieder bekommen


----------



## YuT666 (3. Juni 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Corsair Netzteile sind so wie so Schrott



Nicht so schrottig wie deine unüberlegte und sehr verallgemeinernde Aussage.

Soll noch Leute geben, die solche dummen Kommentare für bare Münze nehmen. Gutes Vorbild.

Also "keine Ahnung" hast du ja ... und davon sehr viel. Anstatt uns minderwertigen Menschen mitzuteilen warum, kommt nur sowas. Wahrscheinlich nie eins selbst besessen. Und klar ... alle Corsair-NTs sind gleich ... 

Wieder einer für die Ignoreliste.

*Ignore On*


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Juni 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Nicht so schrottig wie deine unüberlegte und sehr verallgemeinernde Aussage.
> 
> Soll noch Leute geben, die solche dummen Kommentare für bare Münze nehmen. Gutes Vorbild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Juni 2013)

Naja ich hatte einige Corsair Netzteile und alle litten unter Störgeräusche und Fiepen. Hab mir dann ein Be Quiet gekauft von dem hört man nichts

Sind halt meine eigenen Erfahrungen, okay der Satz war vielleicht ein wenig unüberlegt


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2013)

Naja, bei den Corsair Modellen ist viel CWT/Chicony Müll dabei.
Und bei den Modellen basieren auf SeaSonic sollte man eher zum Original greifen.

Und die meisten (bis auf das CMPSU-1000HX) sind eben Single Rail Schweißgeräte, da würd ich eher zu nem besseren Multi Rail Gerät greifen.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Juni 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte einige Corsair Netzteile und alle litten unter Störgeräusche und Fiepen. Hab mir dann ein Be Quiet gekauft von dem hört man nichts
> 
> Sind halt meine eigenen Erfahrungen, okay der Satz war vielleicht ein wenig unüberlegt



Jep davon liest man auch viel im Netz deswegen war sich auch erst zurückhaltent was die Bestellung hier betrifft aber es wird sicherlich nicht alle NT von Corsair betreffen.



Legacyy schrieb:


> ....sind eben Single Rail Schweißgeräte, da würd ich eher zu nem besseren Multi Rail Gerät greifen.



Ob Single Rail oder Multi beides hat Vor und Nachteile aber deswegen würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten Multi ist besser.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Juni 2013)

Nein bestimmt nicht alle, vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech, aber 4 mal RMA ausbauen und wieder einbauen lässt einen doch nachdenklich werden.

Wie gesagt ist nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

Hmmm cool, mf schickts geld sofort zurück und paypal frierts aus dubiosen gründen erstmal ein...


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hab weder von mindfactory noch von drivecity mein Geld bis jetzt zurück.
Wenn die Sofortüberweisung anbieten, könnte man ja annehmen, dass sie das auch selber mal nutzen.
Ich hab´s ja schließlich auch gemacht.


----------



## Rizoma (5. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hmmm cool, mf schickts geld sofort zurück und paypal frierts aus dubiosen gründen erstmal ein...


 
Jo hab ich auch hatte per Paypal Express bezahlt und bestellt hatte ich bei Vibu Online die haben am gleichen Tag das Geld noch zurück geschickt aber Paypal hat die Kohle bis erst mal bis zum 10.06 eingefroren angeblich weil sie auf die Kohle vom Konto warten (Lastschrift). Da die Kohle aber schon bei mir vom Konto Runter ist glaube ich eher die wollen ein wieder Verarschen und Zinsen einstreichen . Es wird wirklich langsam mal zeit das ein Konkurrenz unternehmen gegründet wird was sich auch durchsetzten kann.


----------



## tobsel88 (5. Juni 2013)

Genau deswegen meide ich es grössere Beträge per PayPal zu zahlen. Bei 30€ist es egal. Aber die behalten auch gerne mal 1500€ für 2 Wochen


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Jo hab ich auch hatte per Paypal Express bezahlt  und bestellt hatte ich bei Vibu Online die haben am gleichen  Tag das Geld noch zurück geschickt aber Paypal hat die Kohle bis erst  mal bis zum 10.06 eingefroren angeblich weil sie auf die Kohle vom Konto  warten (Lastschrift). Da die Kohle aber schon bei mir vom Konto Runter  ist glaube ich eher die wollen ein wieder Verarschen und Zinsen  einstreichen . Es wird wirklich langsam mal zeit das ein Konkurrenz  unternehmen gegründet wird was sich auch durchsetzten kann.


 
Jein^^ hab nachgefragt, man kann halt die lastschrift nach bis zu 5tagen zurück buchen, das wollen die nur absichern.



tobsel88 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen meide ich es grössere Beträge per PayPal zu zahlen. Bei 30€ist es egal. Aber die behalten auch gerne mal 1500€ für 2 Wochen



hehe^^ ja dieser käuferschutz, hatte auch schonmal 2000€ eingefroren gehabt via ebay/paypal fall. die eine firma sagt, wenden sie sich an paypal und die andere, wenden sie sich an ebay  ich stand da und war fasziniert von soviel inkompetenz.


----------



## tobsel88 (5. Juni 2013)

Vor allem weil ja eBay zu PayPal gehört


----------



## Rizoma (5. Juni 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Jein^^ hab nachgefragt, man kann halt die lastschrift nach bis zu 5tagen zurück buchen, das wollen die nur absichern.



Wozu absichern der Händler hat doch die Kohle zurück geschickt daher kann kein minus entstehen


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wozu absichern der Händler hat doch die Kohle zurück geschickt daher kann kein minus entstehen


 
Doch wenn du dir das geld via paypal zurückbuchst UND dann noch den ursprünglichen lastschrifteinzug annulierst. Dann hätteste 2x diene Summe


----------



## Rizoma (5. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch Blödsinn zumal die Rückbuchfrist von Lastschriften 6 Wochen beträgt paypal verarscht mal wieder


----------



## the.hai (5. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Das ist doch Blödsinn zumal die Rückbuchfrist von Lastschriften 6 Wochen beträgt paypal verarscht mal wieder





> [FONT=&quot]Guten Tag, the.hai![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an PayPal.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sie schreiben, dass Sie eine Rückzahlung erhalten haben, dass Ihnen noch nicht zur Verfügung steht. Gerne gebe ich Ihnen Auskunft.[/FONT]
> ...



Bei manchen Formulierungen, kam mir bischen Kotze mit hoch.


----------



## Rizoma (5. Juni 2013)

ich habe mit denen telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt das das Geld bis zum 10.06 (abgebucht am 03.06) gesperrt ist das sind schon mehr als 5 tage hier widerspricht sich PP schon selber 

https://antworten.postbank.de/frage...hren-abgebu-11006.html?tag=lastschrift&open=3


----------



## Andregee (14. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Jo hab ich auch hatte per Paypal Express bezahlt und bestellt hatte ich bei Vibu Online die haben am gleichen Tag das Geld noch zurück geschickt aber Paypal hat die Kohle bis erst mal bis zum 10.06 eingefroren angeblich weil sie auf die Kohle vom Konto warten (Lastschrift). Da die Kohle aber schon bei mir vom Konto Runter ist glaube ich eher die wollen ein wieder Verarschen und Zinsen einstreichen . Es wird wirklich langsam mal zeit das ein Konkurrenz unternehmen gegründet wird was sich auch durchsetzten kann.



hihi das kenne ich. bei mir ging es aber in die tausende, weil ich bei einem PayPal fehler der mir jedes mal anzeigte das das bezahlen nicht klappte, letztes jahr gleich so kurioserweise mehrere sapphire 7970 Dual X geordert habe, bin fast nach hinten umgefallen. Der Shop hat zwar sofort storniert, aber selbst nach Paypalkontakt wurde den Tag darauf entgegen deren Aussage das Geld per lastschriftverfahren eingezogen. Dann hing  mein Geld hing 2 Wochen bei Paypal fest. 
Und das beste an der Geschichte, als ich dann erneut eine GPU kaufen wollte, hat paypal den Lastschrifteinzug von meinen Konto aus sicherheitsgründen gesperrt, so das ich erst das GEld vorab auf mein Paypalkonto überweisen mußte, eh ich das Geld weiter an den Händler transferieren konnte. Da wäre ich beinahe geplatzt vor Wut. Erst wochenlang mit dem Geld arbeiten und dann kommen denen angeblich noch Sicherheitsbedenken, nachdem sie sich erbarmten, mir mein Geld zurückzuerstatten. Aber bei einer Vorabüberweisung auf das Paypalkonto kann man bei der Masse der Kunden, ebenso noch Zinsgewinne erwirtschaften. Das ist doch nichts weiter als die Masche, die Ebay einführte und zeitweise die Verkaufserlöse dem Verkäufer erst nach 4 Wochen erstattete, angeblich zum Käuferschutz. Gott sei dank wurde das rechtlich gestoppt.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2013)

I. würde ich sagen ihr solltet das Thema durch ein Mod verschieben lassen

II. klingt zwar jeztz Böse, aber erlebst jetzt halt PP am eigenen Leibe   das ist doch nix neues machen die doch seit Jaaahren


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte(r) xxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> am 03.06.2013 haben Sie mit Kundennummer xxxxxxxxx
> die Bestellung Nr. xxxxxx aufgegeben.
> ...


 
Habt ihr ERNSTHAFT was anderes erwartet?! 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ob Single Rail oder Multi beides hat Vor und Nachteile aber deswegen würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten Multi ist besser.


 Das dachte sich die VDE sicherlich auch und hat Leitungsschutzschalter für Hausverteilungen vorgeschrieben, so dass es UNMÖGLICH ist, ein 'Single Rail' Haus zu bauen, da dort "Multi Rail" vorgeschrieben ist. Auf die Idee die SIcherungen im Haus zu überbrücken, damit man dort 'Single Rail' bekommt, kommt eigentlich niemand. Beim PC Netzteil schon, warum?!

Die Folgen im Fehlerfall sind auch die gleichen, siehe dieses Video oder diesen THread. Aber hey, ist halt besser eine 100A Rail zu haben als viele 20A (oder 40A) Rails...

Remember: Single Rail is the lazy mans way. It exists because Doug was to dumb to do multi rail properly...


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mit so ner Aktion mal ein billiges Straight Power E7 abgestaubt^^


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch mal 3 Antec High Current Gamer 400W für je 9.99 € abgestaubt. Davon abgesehen war der Preis offensichtlich korrekt, nur keiner aus diesem Thread hier war schnell genug mit der Bestellung. Die ersten Stornomails lassen zumindest darauf schliesen.


----------



## Rizoma (15. Juni 2013)

Rolk ne das war mit Sicherheit ein Preisirrtum


----------

